# Television Size



## sylbarr (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi,

I was wandering what size Television would fit on the shelf in my 21RS, we bought it last week but will not take possession before mid may. We want to purchase a combo either VCR or DVD, I guess what I am looking for is the height between the shelf and the ceiling.

Thanks


----------



## ssbondo (Mar 9, 2004)

If it is the same size as a 23RS TV shelf (which it should be), the opening is 14 1/2" high. I have found 13" TVs with a DVD or VCR are about 1 " to high at 15 1/2". 9" combos will fit easily. Hope this helps,


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

sylbarr, most of us have found a the screen on 9" combo too small. I found a nice white 13" tv at best buys that was only 12.5" tall which left enough room for a $39 low profile dvd player to be placed ontop of the tv, plus the white tv looks great with the white cabinets. Look for a thread in the forum for tv size it's been covered at length. If you want to see a picture of mine, let me know and I will add one to my photo gallery. Best of with the new TT. action

Gary


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Check this setup out, works great for us. Got the TV and VCR at Wal-Mart and bought the satellite box on sale at Radio Shack.

Vern


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

I just lowered the shelf 1 inch on my 21RS. It was not that bad...I was then able to use a 13" TV/VCR combo. In retrospect, tapes are too big to carry much of a library, BUT most campgrounds have tapes for loan or rent. Really need both!

Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## ssbondo (Mar 9, 2004)

I found the perfect TV. I bought a Sony Trinitron 13" at a Vanns electronic store. It fits perfectly in the opening of our 23RS. I put a Sony DVD in the cupboard above the sink next to the TV and drilled a hole between the TV cabinet and the cupboard for the cables.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's another reason I love the 25 RSS set up. I have a 20" TV that sits right on the shelf by the rear door. I carry a DVD player and a Dish Network Satelite system, and there's room for it all. Of course, I've got to drop it to the floor to roll in the rear slide to travel!


----------



## rmayhew (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey Vern, wouldn't you hit your head on that TV if sitting at the dinnette? I have a 25FB and like the looks of your setup, but doesn't it take away one of your seats at the table? Let hear from you. 
HAPPY CAMPING!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Not really, Kathy and I sit on the outside seats and let the grandkids sit on the inside seats. The main reason I mounted it low was I have multi vision glasses and it really puts a bad crick in the Ole neck real quick trying to look upward threw the bottom of my glasses.







Also we like not having to play musical TV's at setup and breakdown time, all I have to do is put a towel over the face of the TV turn into wall and hook up my bungee cord in the back to roll.









Vern


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I replied to a similar post in another thread, I also have a 21RS and went searching for a tv. All of the 13" tv's I found were mono (vs. stereo) and were for the most part unimpressive to me (that's what I get for going from a 65" high definition tv at home I guess...). I ended up buying a 14" Toshiba flat screen (stereo - much better sound) from Best Buy. I also bought a cheap dvd player which I put in the cabinet next to the tv (drilled a 1" dia. hole in the back of the cabinet to pass the cables through). Here's a picture of the tv in the camper (last weekend)....










The only down side is that the handle for the antenna is much too close to the cabinet, I have to tilt the tv in order to crank it up or down...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

YM,

I did not know that 14" TVs were available until I found a nice Samsung unit at Circuit City:

http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.jsp?c=1&...0&oid=71533&m=0

It is twice the price of a 13" (this 14" is $140), but it has a flat screen, a bigger screen, better speakers, and upgraded features as compared to the $60 unit at Wal-Mart. And you know the commercial where the guy gets the biggest TV he can to fit in the space available? That's me.

Bummer about the antenna crank location in your unit! In our 2004 26 RS, the antenna crank is in the bunkroom.

Randy


----------

